# Puff Rounds



## Jesse20James (Jan 16, 2008)

I know this is a goofy question, but has anyone heard of or know of a ballistic round that will hit its target ad give off a puff of smoke or something like that. Almost like the puff hits in Saving Private Ryan. I know those were done with electrical explosion within the clothes, but im looking for an actual projectile. And no Im not looking for paintballs. Any input is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

How come the word paintballs in the above post shows up as a pop-up link? Is this a sneaky way to slip spam past the moderators?


----------



## Jesse20James (Jan 16, 2008)

Link? theres no link and no theres no spam on that post. Its a legit question.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

There was/is. Now I just found one inside my last post and one inside Gun owners post in another thread. Something is picking out a word or words, doubling underlining them, changing the font to green and making them a link if your cursor passes over that word or words . Your's (the word paintbsalls) linked to Shopping.com and mine (the word spam) is linked to favorite.com. Seems they are coming from contera.com program. What the hell is going on.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say it is a way to pay for the site. I do not know and if the site was penetrated may the guilty parties be killed by wild monkeys.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

New content based ads on the site. Chris is just payin' the bills.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm, so now everyones written comments are going to become a advertising billboard. :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

cwoparson said:


> Hmmm, so now everyones written comments are going to become a advertising billboard. :eyeroll:


Yep,
Deal with it. You get a free platform to preach from, no strings attached. Chris pays good money for top notch web hosting in order to assure that this site is always up and running, fast, and reliable. We have found out the hard way what happens when you use "cheap" hosting services.
:eyeroll:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh I can deal with it sport. I simply don't click on them. I understand it is not my business, just surprised that route of the all mighty dollar was taken by this site. Hope everyone has a good spyware program to keep the garbage out of their computer. Do you know where your computer is tonight? :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cwoparson said:


> Hmmm, so now everyones written comments are going to become a advertising billboard. :eyeroll:


Keep in mind how this works. It does not lead anyone to your comments, but rather words in your comments, and the comments of others lead you to sites you might want to visit. 
As an old guy it was a little distracting to begin with, but after a couple days I don't even notice it anymore.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I wondered what was up...... uke:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

:strapped: Hijacked :strapped:

Back to the original question: no I don't know of any projectiles that go "puff" when they hit the target. Sorry, but my response isn't very helpful here. Maybe someone else knows of some.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

The projectile doesn't explode but the target does. Very pricey though. Watch the video.

http://www.true-shottargets.com/


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> The projectile doesn't explode but the target does. Very pricey though. Watch the video.
> 
> I bought some of this- http://tannerite.com/ It works great!
> 
> http://www.true-shottargets.com/


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 on the Tannerite. That stuff is da bomb! :beer: It is well worth the $100 or so for the case, and it's hard to believe, but it's perfectly legal. Good stuff!!!


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

My first thought was these would make a great gag to be played on friends. Do they create any kind of heat that may cause a grass fire?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

cwoparson said:


> My first thought was these would make a great gag to be played on friends. Do they create any kind of heat that may cause a grass fire?


If you are refering to the tannerite, I believe that it won't cause a fire. As I understand it, it consumes all the oxygen in the local area to the explosion and would actually put out a fire. I could be wrong on this, however.

If you want to see some going off, do a search for tannerite on utube. Try tannerite and Geo Metro and see one of those go up in smoke. It is pretty awesome.


----------

